# الامام الساجد بيشتغل ازاى؟



## taten (17 أغسطس 2007)

*حد يعرف برنامج الامام الساجد بيشتغل ازاى انا فتحت البرنامج و فتحت الروم و اخترت آية وضغطت على send cureent verse to room لكن الاية اختفت لكن لم تظهر على التيكست فى الغرفة انا مش فاهمة خالص*


----------



## Michael (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الامام الساجد بيشتغل ازاى؟*

الاصدارة التى لديك لا تدعم النسخة الاخيرة من البالتوك


----------



## taten (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الامام الساجد بيشتغل ازاى؟*

*انا شلت البرنامج سواء القرآن او الانجيل ونزلت برنامج الاقصى يدعم البالتوك 9 لكن طلع انة مصمم للغرف الاسلامية فقط *


----------



## Michael (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الامام الساجد بيشتغل ازاى؟*



taten قال:


> *انا شلت البرنامج سواء القرآن او الانجيل ونزلت برنامج الاقصى يدعم البالتوك 9 لكن طلع انة مصمم للغرف الاسلامية فقط *


 
وماذا كنت تنتظر؟؟


----------



## taten (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الامام الساجد بيشتغل ازاى؟*

لية ما عندناش برنامج زية؟


----------



## Michael (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الامام الساجد بيشتغل ازاى؟*

ومن قال لك هذا؟؟

الفكرة ان الحجات دى مخصصة لبرنامج محدد

عندك برامج مسيحية اكثر مما تظن او حتى تحلم وبعدة لغات ولكن من جد وجد


ان احتجت الى برنامج اسلامى او مسيحى محدد فقط اطلب

وللعلم هناك برنامج مسيحى عملاق افضل من اى برنامج صممة الفالوجا بحيانة ولاذى يقطن بفرنسا ويستخدم بالبرمجة برنامج WebDev

سلام ونعمة


----------



## taten (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الامام الساجد بيشتغل ازاى؟*

نزلت برنامج المصطفى ولما عملت لة اكستراكت تحول الى 687 ميجا بايت لية مش عارف صحيح فية امكانيت كويسة لكن بطىء وبرضة لاينزل على الغرف المسيحية يبقى مالوش فايدة


----------



## Michael (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الامام الساجد بيشتغل ازاى؟*

واضح انك مش عاوز تفهم يا taten  :smil12:


----------



## taten (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الامام الساجد بيشتغل ازاى؟*

برنامج المصطفى دة مميزاتة جامدة اوى ومش مهم انة مش عاوز ينزل نصوص على الغرف المسيحية على البال توك لكن هوة فية مميزات جامدة قوى والحل لو مش عاوزين ياخد مساحة من الكمبيوتر انة يتحط على سى دى لكن بالنسبة لتنزيل النصوص على الغرف المسيحية فمازلت ابحث عن برنامج ويبدو انة مفيش


----------

